# Attracting Bees



## Cespian (28/7/16)

Anyone else notice that vaping attracts bees? Maybe its just me. Certain flavours appear to attract them more frequently than "usual". Even in my bedroom... I never had bees in my bedroom before. Since I started vaping, every few days I have to gooi the netting to the side to let one out.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (28/7/16)

I suspect it might be the VG/PG attracting them because it is quite sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

Not yet.
We have a wild swarm nesting in a tree on the pavement but the only increase I have seen is the number of dead ones in the pool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

This could be quite interesting @Cespian. I have 4 bee hives in my garden (about 160000 bees). I hope they are not all going to get to interested in my vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Yup, and I'm pretty allergic, it's annoying as _squanch_.


----------



## Cespian (28/7/16)

@Warlock it is interesting indeed. We hardly had bees around at home and the only thing that changed was the introduction of vaping. 

@Feliks Karp I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. Must suck being allergic. A bee sting on its own is quite agonising.


----------



## sabrefm1 (28/7/16)

had this issue before at my old place. once i go out to vape after a minute then i see a bee buzzing around my head. as soon as i blow a cloud he flies away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

Remember, try to not kill a bee. The dead bee lets off a pheromone that will incite the other bees to violence!! Although the "african bee" in Gauteng (_Apis mellifera Scutellata)_ is aggressive it is NOT the so called African Killer Bee. The "cape bee"_ (Apis mellifera Capensis_) are kittens compared to ours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shaunnadan (28/7/16)

Warlock said:


> Remember, try to not kill a bee. The dead bee lets off a pheromone that will incite the other bees to violence!! Although the "african bee" in Gauteng (_Apis mellifera Scutellata)_ is aggressive it is NOT the so called African Killer Bee. The "cape bee"_ (Apis mellifera Capensis_) are kittens compared to ours.


Even our bees in jhb have to be violent !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (28/7/16)

Warlock said:


> Remember, try to not kill a bee. The dead bee lets off a pheromone that will incite the other bees to violence!! Although the "african bee" in Gauteng (_Apis mellifera Scutellata)_ is aggressive it is NOT the so called African Killer Bee. The "cape bee"_ (Apis mellifera Capensis_) are kittens compared to ours.


The Cape bees only pull out guns when you trek slim with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/7/16)

Have this quite often when on the balcony at work, but it seems its juice dependant some juices just smell great to the little buggers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

Warlock said:


> Remember, try to not kill a bee. The dead bee lets off a pheromone that will incite the other bees to violence!! Although the "african bee" in Gauteng (_Apis mellifera Scutellata)_ is aggressive it is NOT the so called African Killer Bee. The "cape bee"_ (Apis mellifera Capensis_) are kittens compared to ours.



No , just don't kills bees fullstop.

They are vital to our survival and play a huge role in nature.

African bees , as well as european bees are not aggressive , until they mate and produce "killer bees".

If you leave them to do their merry thing , they don't bother you nor do they sting unless provoked. 

If bee's are bothering you , fill a cap / container with a small amount of whatever is sweet that is attracting them and put it to the side. 9/10 times they'll move to the easily accessible source

/rant

P.S Sorry , I love bees

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/7/16)

I have a little black and yellow friend who comes often to visit when I vape at work. He actually popped in while I was reading this thread earlier today, we had a good chat, shared a quick vape and he went on his way again

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viracocha (28/7/16)

I have a few hives, and yes they will be attracted to some flavours, specially fruity ones, they love fruitjuices, just be calm they wont sting if not in trouble, smoke put them on a high or rather a low, in other words will calm them down, but the vaping is just about the flavour.
Spot on for @brotiform, love them, they'll love you back...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Evan (28/7/16)

Both bees and flies...

Well Isoamyl acetate is known for its banana smell and flavour and could very well be in banana flavourings (eg Loranns) and coincidentally is the pheromone bees release under attack, yet I haven't been swarmed while vaping 'nana cream, so who knows...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)




----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

brotiform said:


> No , just don't kills bees fullstop.
> 
> They are vital to our survival and play a huge role in nature.
> .....
> ...



I agree 100%
@brotiform for president!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Anyone else notice that vaping attracts bees? Maybe its just me. Certain flavours appear to attract them more frequently than "usual". Even in my bedroom... I never had bees in my bedroom before. Since I started vaping, every few days I have to gooi the netting to the side to let one out.


I can confirm that us bees like us some lekker vapes 

Except hangsen, that stuff makes us gag

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

I just put this bad boy on when I'm looking for bees...






Ow yeah!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I just put this bad boy on when I'm looking for bees...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I just put this bad boy on when I'm looking for bees...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suddenly disagree with @brotiform now. Proof that some bees should be destroyed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)




----------



## Cave Johnson (28/7/16)

I was at the driving range last week Sunday, when a buddy and I took a vape break, about 5 bees were on our tanks within minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

I actually havent noticed this.. Will take note when summer hits


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/7/16)

i have definitely noticed the bees like my fruity vapes


----------



## Cespian (28/7/16)

Thanks guys. Thought I was going crazy noticing an influx of bees around me and maybe it was just related to my sweet nature  but it appears I am not the special snowflake

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

